# ibs sucks



## chasity_000 (Dec 5, 2002)

heyomg its so great to know we are all finding it equally hard. im 17 as well, just about to finish school (thank goodness) but am terrified to go out into the 'real world'! ibs totally changes lifestyle and sometimes i just dream what it would be like to be living without it (is this sad?) ...imagine not having to get up 3 hrs earlier in the morning to go to the toilet,,,not sitting in class worrying...neways...what i hate most about ibs is the way it wrecks my social life. i think my sisters think im a total loser cos i never go out...but its just to much hassle...rather stay at home....please tell me this isnt just me!??!?


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

You are so not along with not haveing a social life. I hardly ever go out anymore and if i do its only to drive to mu bfs house and watch tv with him. I turned 21 back in december and as a borthday gift i got ibs. needless to say i lost alot of friends because i couldnt go to the bar and drink. trust me i hate it too.


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi! I'm 17and i know exactly how you feel. I have virtually no social life (much to my mum's dissapointment) I just can't be bothered making friends. It's to much hassle and i'm sick half the time anyway so why bother. It doesn't really bother me that much, i like my own company and spend a lot of time with my family. It would be nice to have some close friends though, but without the effort of actually making them! lol. Anyway i know what it's like!


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hi chastity. im a 21 year old college girl, and yeah, ive had ibs since i was in fifth grade, but it didnt hit me hard till i was in college. what i meant by that was my ibs just got worse over time. anyhow, i used to be very popular in hs and have lots of friends. now, i have "phone friends." i used to hang out with them, but my ibs has gotten so out of hand that all we do is talk on the phone. i hate it. i cant go to parties, neither drink, nor go to clubs, social events, NOTHING. i do have a wonderful bf who always hangs out with me at my house. he doesnt mind as much that we dont do anything. im really lucky to have him. but as far as relationships go, im only down to maybe...4 friends. i dont hang out with them AT ALL. we just talk on the phone once a week. i hate ibs but its just something you gotta learn to live with.


----------

